
Silicon Valley Circa 1982 - jaytaylor
http://i.imgur.com/roQowRh.jpg
======
rajeck
Apple on par with Atari and Activision. Love it.

Note non-PC fellow in upper right - "I heard it was crawling with
headhunters"!

